# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  IT-Украина: Осторожно, двери закрываются!

## [TOL]

Всем Доброе утро :smileflag: 

собтвенно сабж:




> Действующая власть планирует с нового года поставить вне закона фриланс в Украине, сделать рынок аутсорсинга неконкурентоспособным, и заодно поставить жирный крест на всяких там интернет-стартапах. С помощью проекта Налогового Кодекса, который задумано ввести в действие уже с января следующего года. 
> 
> Планируется вывести из упрощенного режима налогообложения очень широкий список видов деятельности, в частности:
> деятельность в сети интернет
> внешнеэкономическую деятельность
> рекламную деятельность
> 
> Полный список видов «нелегальной деятельности» можно прочитать на Украинской Правде. В общем, налоговое давление может возрасти до 50 и выше процентов. Очевидно, теперь фрилансеры и интернет-стартаперы Украины получат несколько великолепных альтернатив:
> поскорее бежать заграницу
> ...


 источник --http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/Dura_Lex/96413/
--http://mihailobrodskiy.livejournal.com/349921.html?thread=15483873#t15483873

ваши мысли по этому поводу, господа АЙТИшники :smileflag: ?

----------


## Alyende

Ну весь аутсорс точно уйдёт в китай и индию теперь, а они и 25 миллиардов не получат и получат ещё и рост безработицы...
В общем как говорили в 2004-м году: бачили очi шо обирали...

----------


## [TOL]

мне кажется, что появится новые способы "обойти" эти налоги..не совсем официальные. Т.е. коррупция у нас будет процветать..

----------


## Chevyk

> мне кажется, что появится новые способы "обойти" эти налоги..не совсем официальные. Т.е. коррупция у нас будет процветать..


 просто если раньше платили "мало", то теперь вообще никто не будет платить

----------


## commando

они могут только издавать законы, для этого они там и сидят. А остальное будет на своих местах, не под силу им контролировать Сеть

----------


## [TOL]

> они могут только издавать законы, для этого они там и сидят. А остальное будет на своих местах, не под силу им контролировать Сеть


 сеть, т.е. фриланс - да, контролировать не под силу.

а вот что будет с аутсорсами, а точнее с сотрудниками больших контор, не будут ли им снижать з.п. ..

----------


## [email protected]

а что, это нормально получать на нос доход/ЗП 1500уе и платить 200 грн налога ?

ил когда СПД сдает помещения в бизнесцентре арендаторам , в ту-же ставку налога (200 грн с носа)?

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну весь аутсорс точно уйдёт в китай и индию теперь, а они и 25 миллиардов не получат и получат ещё и рост безработицы...
> В общем как говорили в 2004-м году: бачили очi шо обирали...


 никто никуда не уйдет.. будут или белеть потихоньку или сгорать..
просто шара заканчивается.. 

а вот стервятники на местах- ждут.. прокуратуры, налоговые, полиции.. им же только дай возможность "проявить усердие".. даже любое более-менее нормальное дело превратят в репрессии.

----------


## oxigen_

Не любит наше государство, когда люди по белому работают и налоги официально платят.

----------


## Аратор

что тут можно еще сказать.....просто идиоты они,а когда поймут что сделали ,то поздно уже будет.

----------


## glyph

> Не любит наше государство, когда люди по белому работают и налоги официально платят.


 Так это же закономерно. Грубо говоря, если бы все работали "по белому", то было бы очень просто увидеть объемы финансового оборота, а значит можно было бы оценить, сколько конкретно денег украдено. А так - никогда нельзя сказать точно, сколько же было уворовано? Короче, ловля рыбы в мутной воде. 

"Государство, желающее содрать три шкуры с предпринимателя, не получит ни одной". (с) какого-то журналиста.

----------


## КавайнаЯ^^

я тоже придерживаюсь мнения, что как минимум с сетью ничего случиться не может)

В любом случае, до конца года все может сто раз поменяться)

----------


## NICKEN

Может попридавят всяких порнобаронов.

----------


## glyph

> Может попридавят всяких порнобаронов.


 Так их и в мирное время придавить не могли, они же целиком в тени и в подполье. Тут целевая аудитория - это те, кто балансирует на грани между серым и черным. Раньше хоть была надежда, что со временем эти люди выйдут из тени полностью, вроде даже какие-то средства для этого были. А получилось, что временное послабление было только для того, чтобы оценить количество таких людей, соответственно, можно оценить примерный удой.

----------


## Sergojan

да это точно, статистику собрали теперь можно и прижать

----------


## Alyende

> они могут только издавать законы, для этого они там и сидят. А остальное будет на своих местах, не под силу им контролировать Сеть


 Ой, шо там ту сеть контролировать...

----------


## Letodaus

> а что, это нормально получать на нос доход/ЗП 1500уе и платить 200 грн налога ?
> 
> ил когда СПД сдает помещения в бизнесцентре арендаторам , в ту-же ставку налога (200 грн с носа)?


 + сдача в аренду железяки 6 метровой на 7 км за 2-2,5к баков/мес....давно пора прикрыть эту хрень.

----------


## Chevyk

блин ну все у нас не как у людей(

----------


## ManiacHgh

Чует мое сердце надо заводить трактор

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Чует мое сердце надо заводить трактор


 а трактор то зачем?

----------


## YOKO

Мдя... Невже Яник зі своєю командою хоче зарубати такий шмат прибутків населення?
Це вже вибачте не мовне питання. Якщо тисячі ІТ спеціалістів залишаться без роботи, або з зарплатнею значно нижчою від того, чого вони заслуговують. Це буде початок кінця. Багато країн будуть щасливі перейняти у нас естафету і забрати кастомерів собі.

----------


## oxigen_

> + сдача в аренду железяки 6 метровой на 7 км за 2-2,5к баков/мес....давно пора прикрыть эту хрень.


 Да с чего Вы взяли, что подобные вещи прикроют? До введения упрощенки сдавали и не платили никаких налогов. И теперь снова уйдут в тень.

----------


## _Tais_

> а трактор то зачем?


 ну прогуглите, зачем поросенку Петру трактор

по теме - многие фирмы только вышли из тени, а теперь все туда вернутся. Где же обещанные каникулы? =(

----------


## {Totoro}

> ......Где же обещанные каникулы? =(


 Каникулы, как и "хорошо" уже было, теперь главное чтобы тракторы остались

----------


## Amr

> Мдя... Невже Яник зі своєю командою хоче зарубати такий шмат прибутків населення?
> Це вже вибачте не мовне питання. Якщо тисячі ІТ спеціалістів залишаться без роботи, або з зарплатнею значно нижчою від того, чого вони заслуговують. Це буде початок кінця. Багато країн будуть щасливі перейняти у нас естафету і забрати кастомерів собі.


 Да какую эстафету  :smileflag: 
Мы как были в яме так и остались.
А наши разработчики в большинстве своем и так работают на дядю Сема.
Печально то, что сейчас индусы заполонили нишу разработчиков железа, с требованием зарплат на 20-30% меньше чем хотят наши.

----------


## шалунья

Акция "давайте поможем индийским и китайским програмистам"

----------


## HisMajestyValeriy

Дайте какой-нибудь официальный ресурс, где скажут, что это правда

----------


## paradizz

> а что, это нормально получать на нос доход/ЗП 1500уе и платить 200 грн налога ?


 А нормально будет работать с утра до ночи, и отдавать 55% в бюджет?
Программисты в большинстве не саранча, кидающаяся от заказчика к заказчику по пару раз на дню , и проэкты часто не однодневки, наоборот - длительность работы и возврат заказчика говорит о каком-то статусе человека как специалиста



> В случае, если плательщик единого налога - физическое лицо больше половины своей выручки за три, шесть, девять или двенадцать месяцев по нарастающей получил от одного заказчика (клиента, покупателя), такой субъект предпринимательской деятельности лишается права уплаты единого налога в эти периоды и платит налоги и сборы по общей системе налогообложения, кроме реализации товаров собственного производства.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

Юзайте дебетовые карты :smileflag:

----------


## glyph

> а что, это нормально получать на нос доход/ЗП 1500уе и платить 200 грн налога?


 Вполне. Более того, я считаю, что даже 200грн ни за что - это много.

----------


## firejump

> Юзайте дебетовые карты


 Ну так дебетовые карточки тоже не проблема прибить.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

каким образом ? :smileflag:  я про карты не наших банков :smileflag:

----------


## firejump

> каким образом ? я про карты не наших банков


 Например банально прикроют банкоматы, а выдача будет только в кассе по паспорту. Введут это как временную меру.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

а кто же банкоматы прикроет ? :smileflag:  никто на это не пойдет, банки (в том числе и те чиновники их владельцы) никогда на это не пойдут, не для того строили

----------


## tty

Раньше же успешно вообще без упощённого налога ничего не платили - кто мешает возобновить? Становитесь безработными и работаете в нычку, даже 200 грн платить не надо. Для крупных компаний вариант: 800 грн зарплата, с них грн 400 налогов выйдет (это вполне терпимо), а остальное в конверте, как и раньше))) А если подумать - можно и на 200 грн вернуться: оф. оформление на пол ставки: 400 грн зп, с них 200 налога - замечаете какую-либо разницу??? Ну да, кредит не дадут, так я вообще против наших украинских бытовых\иппотечных кредитов - только цены взвинчивают на ровном месте.

----------


## blackd

> Раньше же успешно вообще без упощённого налога ничего не платили - кто мешает возобновить? Становитесь безработными и работаете в нычку, даже 200 грн платить не надо. Для крупных компаний вариант: 800 грн зарплата, с них грн 400 налогов выйдет (это вполне терпимо), а остальное в конверте, как и раньше))) А если подумать - можно и на 200 грн вернуться: оф. оформление на пол ставки: 400 грн зп, с них 200 налога - замечаете какую-либо разницу??? Ну да, кредит не дадут, так я вообще против наших украинских бытовых\иппотечных кредитов - только цены взвинчивают на ровном месте.


 Зачем нужны белые доходы? Не только для кредитов. 
А в тех моментах, когда необходимо показывать легальные доходы - получение визы, например. Усыновление ребенка. Ни шенген ни штатовскую и т.д. визу при минимальной зарплате не откроют. 

Кроме того с августа этого года вводят нижеупомянутое, из-за чего покупка машины и квартиры автоматически подлежит мониторингу, а там вас спросят откуда деньги. 

*************************************

Цитата из статьи: http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/politics/4037609


_С августа украинцам придется отчитываться не только о своих доходах, но и расходах. Об этом говорится в законе «О предотвращении и противодействии легализации (отмыванию) доходов, полученных преступным путем», сообщает «БукИнфо».
Предусмотрено, что действие закона распространяется на граждан Украины, иностранцев и лиц без гражданства, а также на юридические лица, их филиалы, представительства и другие обособленные подразделения, которые обеспечивают проведение финансовых операций на территории Украины, а также за ее пределами в соответствии с международными договорами Украины.
Действие закона также распространяется на страховые компании , кредитные союзы, ломбарды, членов платежных систем, другие финансовые учреждения, товарные и фондовые биржи, профессиональных участников рынка ценных бумаг, компании по управлению активами, игорные заведения и др.. Все они относятся к субъектам первичного финансового мониторинга, которые согласно закону сообщают в Госфинмониторинг о сомнительных операциях, при условии, что сумма финансовой операции равна или превышает сумму в 150 тыс. грн.
Согласно требованиям закона, финансовая операция подлежит обязательному финансовому мониторингу в случае, если сумма, на которую она проводится, равняется или превышает 150 тыс. грн, и имеет определенные, установленные законом, признаки. Для субъектов хозяйствования, которые проводят азартные игры, сумма обязательного финансового мониторинга — 13 тыс. грн, а для субъектов предпринимательской деятельности, которые предоставляют посреднические услуги при осуществлении сделок по купле-продаже недвижимого имущества, и нотариусов эта сумма составляет 400 тыс. грн и больше.
Согласно закону органы государственной власти, борющееся с отмыванием денег, в случае выявления при выполнении своих функций финансовых операций, связанных с отмыванием денег, полученных преступным путем, обязаны сообщить Госфинмониторинг о таких операциях. Порядок и требования о предоставлении информации в таких случаях устанавливаются кабинетом министров Украины.
В связи с принятием закона Украины «О внесении изменений в Закон Украины “О предотвращении и противодействии легализации (отмыванию) доходов, полученных преступным путем” Госфинмониторингом осуществляется работа по подготовке нормативно-правовых актов, которые направлены на реализацию его положений.
Как сообщалось, 18 мая Верховная рада приняла новую редакцию закона Украины “О предотвращении легализации доходов, полученных преступным путем”. Закон вступит в силу в середине августа.

_



*********************
А вот чтобы поднять настроение:   :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Кроме того с августа этого года вводят нижеупомянутое, из-за чего покупка машины и квартиры автоматически подлежит мониторингу, а там вас спросят откуда деньги.


 Откуда, откуда - продавал семечки на базаре. А налоги не заплатил, потому что продавал как физлицо и только в этом году и срок подачи налоговой декларации в налоговую еще не наступил. В конце года подам. При такой схеме физлицу прийдется заплатить подоходный налог, но вот предприятие, выдавшее черную зарплату, не заплатит ничего с фонда заработной платы.

----------


## Grem

> они могут только издавать законы, для этого они там и сидят. А остальное будет на своих местах, не под силу им контролировать Сеть


 блажен кто верует.... конролируется все что нужно...

а по теме: зря они лезут в это... если раньше хоть что-то платили из налогов, то теперь полностью уйдут в подполье...

----------


## [TOL]

ну вот как бы самый свежий апдейт, товарищи..

http://www.developers.org.ua/archives/rssh/2010/07/01/mihailobrodskiy/

----------


## rооt

> 


 А видео зачётное  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Прoхожий

Затем всё это упрощенство и задумывалось, чтобы неуверенных выманить на свет. 
Ну, закрутят гаек, ну, прихватят пару процентов. Остальные просто попрячутся. 

Мониторинг - в нашем благословенном городе ни одна власть мониторинг установить не смогла.

----------


## vvilli

Единоналожникам запретят заниматься внешнеэкономической деятельностью.

Судя по всему, бюджет 2011го уже расписан под новый проэкт кодекса.

[vanga mode="on"]Поправки к кодексу примут без постатейного голосования, одним документом, в этом месяце.[/vanga mode]

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> Судя по всему, бюджет 2011го уже расписан под новый проэкт кодекса.
> ...


 вот когда увидим это чудо живьем - можно будет делать выводы...
а пока его еще никто не видел... кроме Азарова и Тигипка...

----------


## vvilli

> вот когда увидим это чудо живьем - можно будет делать выводы...
> а пока его еще никто не видел... кроме Азарова и Тигипка...


 Так он был опубликован, и принят в первом чтении. http://news.liga.net/news/N1016917.html.




> 2.2. Спрощена система оподаткування не поширюється на:
> 
> skip
> 
> п) суб’єктів зовнішньоекономічної діяльності;
> 
> skip

----------


## andriyBog

в каком виде сегодня кодекс, вот этого никто не видел, он ведь может отличаться только в худшую сторону от первой версии

вчера проскользнуло от азарика что недвижимость больше 100 квадратов подпадает под налог

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

точно на человека ? :smileflag:

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> 100 квадратов на одно рыло


 на семью...

----------


## andriyBog

на еденицу недвижимости, про людей никто не говорит

----------


## Black_Shef

> вчера проскользнуло от азарика что недвижимость больше 100 квадратов подпадает под налог


 40 квадратов на человека, 100 на семью - в новостях сказали так.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Выступление Премьер-министра*


> Предлагается ввести налог на недвижимость. Эта норма мягкая, она вводится при наличии жилой площади более 100 квадратных метров в городе и более 200 квадратных метров на селе. Таким образом, из-под этого налога выводится, наверное, более 95% наших граждан. А 5%, те, которые имеют большие квартиры, большие дома, в состоянии заплатить по 10 грн. за метр квадратный.

----------


## Niceangel

Деякий аналіз про останній урядовий проект кодексу можна почитати тут 
В кінці статті наведені посилання на сам проект і порівняльну таблицю до того, що був приянятий ВР у першому читанні (проект і порівняльна таблиця

----------


## Прoхожий

То ли смортю я невнимательно - не пойму, шум подняли про полный запрет 72-го КВЭД для единщиков, а ни впроекте, ни в последних поправках такого запрета нету.
Более того, "2.3. Платники податку не мають права здійснювати зовнішньоекономічну діяльність, крім експорту програмного забезпечення." - то есть, что-то всё-таки можно

----------


## Niceangel

Зате лишився інший цікавий пункт
"11.2.12.2. У випадку, якщо платник єдиного податку – фізична особа, більше половини свого доходу за три, шість, дев'ять чи дванадцять місяців наростаючим підсумком з початку року отримав від одного замовника (клієнта, покупця), такий платник податку позбавляється права на сплату єдиного податку в цих періодах і сплачує податки і збори у відповідності до загальної системи оподаткування."

----------


## Прoхожий

ну, это можно побороть

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> То ли смортю я невнимательно - не пойму, шум подняли про полный запрет 72-го КВЭД для единщиков, а ни впроекте, ни в последних поправках такого запрета нету....


 это было... но убрали...
зато теперь придется почти две штуки платить налогов...

----------


## bOOs

Что за две штуки налогов?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Что за две штуки налогов?


 1500 единый + 350 в пенсионный...
итого почти две штуки...

----------


## Прoхожий

Ну, прям так и 1500 - уже решили так местные советы? Или это максимум? Или это из того проекта, в котором весь 72-й КВЭД запрещали?  Мы ж не про слухи тут обсуждаем...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Ну, прям так и 1500 - уже решили так местные советы? .....


 а там было написано: 5% от ставки налогообложения, но не менее 1500... так что можно и больше...
(пункт 5.1.2)

----------


## Niceangel

В новій редакції проекту Податкового кодексу пункт 5.1.2 розділу Спеціальні податкові режими викреслений. І в загалі по всьому проекту не вдалося знайти такі податки для спрощенців для зовнішньо-економічної діяльності

----------


## Niceangel

Цікаві новини з законодавчого фронту. Ось, що пише у своєму блозі Бродський (голова Держкомпідприємництва хто не знає):



> Забыл сегодня рассказать.
> 
> В окончательной редакции налогового кодекса для IT установили ставку единого налога - 1000 грн.
> 
> Я считаю, что это несправедливо, хотя против не был.


  Датовано 18 вересня

Ось ще цікава його цитата (наступного дня):



> Почитал  айтишников и стало стыдно за людей. Средняя зарплата 1000 дол, а 1000 гривень жалко.
> 
> Может это среди вас просто 30 уродов затесалось и все пишут у меня в жж?  Противно. А как же десятина? Побойтесь бога.
> 
> Когда хотели убрать експорт, соглашались и на 1500 у меня в кабинете. Может сделать 600 без експорта?
> 
> Тут ещё некоторые пишут, что пойдут работать на завод. 
> 
> Там, между прочим, люди  в среднем по стране получают по 2300 грн (и это явно заниженная цифра). И со своей зарплаты они платят 52% налогов и отчислений. А это больше,  чем нужно будет платить вам.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

> Цікаві новини з законодавчого фронту. Ось, що пише у своєму блозі Бродський (голова Держкомпідприємництва хто не знає):
>  Датовано 18 вересня
> 
> Ось ще цікава його цитата (наступного дня):


 а почему не должно быть жалко 1000 гривен при з/п в 1000 баксов ? :smileflag: 

не со своей, а начальство за них платит, половина вообще не оформлена никак наверное

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> а почему не должно быть жалко 1000 гривен при з/п в 1000 баксов ?...


 не было бы жалко если бы было понятно что эти деньки пойдут на что то полезное...
а так один только треп про неизвестные блага...
а денюжки идут в карман чиновникам...

а еще нравится когда недоговаривают...
рассказывают сказки про подоходный налог который должны все платить...
вроде немного 15 - 17%
но забывают сказать про отчисления в соцстрах и пенсионный фонд....
если не ошибаюсь то это порядка 42%...

и того те кто не на едином должны отдать около 60%... вместо рекламируемых 15%...

----------


## Niceangel

Абсолютно згоден з -=TigeR=-. Близько 16% - це податки, які сплачує робітник. Рободавець сплачує ще 42%. Тобто взагалі податків на фонд заробітної плати - приблизно 60%.
А з $1000 - 1000 грн. податку = 12,5%. Така собі невеличка диспропорція...

----------


## decoder25

А под какие категории КВЭД щас будут подходить IT-шные услуги?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> А под какие категории КВЭД щас будут подходить IT-шные услуги?


 ждем...
они еще его не родили...
а пока до конца года все еще 72....

----------


## Black_Shef

*Украинский аутсорсинг может оказаться «за бортом»*




> Украинский рынок экспорта ПО по объемам не дотягивает до лидеров данного сегмента и имеет шансы «при потенциально хороших возможностях в этой сфере, имеет все шансы оказаться за бортом мировой IT-индустрии».


 Источник
http://proit.com.ua/news/soft/2010/09/20/174529.html

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> *Украинский аутсорсинг может оказаться «за бортом»*....


 ну да...
буков много... а толку мало...
какая польза от этой статьи? а никакая...
то что индусы и китайцы впереди планеты всей... так это и так понятно... их вон сколько...
они численностью кого хош задавят...

поживем увидим...

----------


## Alek83

Бродский... рыло номенклатурное...

я думаю, по штуке гривен ему на киллера никто из ИТ не пожалеет...

почему себя в пример не ставит? Я мол, половину доходов государству отдаю...

----------


## andriyBog

> Абсолютно згоден з -=TigeR=-. Близько 16% - це податки, які сплачує робітник. Рободавець сплачує ще 42%. Тобто взагалі податків на фонд заробітної плати - приблизно 60%.
> А з $1000 - 1000 грн. податку = 12,5%. Така собі невеличка диспропорція...


 вот когда у нас отменят налог с работодателей 42%, будет 0%

а работникам повысят до 30%

сразу пропадёт заинтересованность платить зарплату в конвертах
соответственно официальные зарплаты выростут и увеличатся поступления в бюджет

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

делайте дебитку и получайте через неё деньги

----------


## Niceangel

> делайте дебитку и получайте через неё деньги


 Справа ж не в тому як уникнути сплати податків, тут мабуть кожний має свою маленьку таємницю. Мова саме про те, як працювати і на яких умовах в правовому полі. Чесно  :smileflag:

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

ніяк!

----------


## nen777w

Забывают товарищи чиновники что они слуги народа. Да и народ - терпилы в большинстве своем, не в пример европейским заворушкам. 
Греки при таких раскладах сразу бы дали джазу.
А тут будет как в той Файне Юкрайне... подняли они платят, ещё подняли ещё платят  :smileflag: 

p.s.
А что там товарищ Азаров про налог на площадь, есть где почитать?

----------


## Black_Shef

> А что там товарищ Азаров про налог на площадь, есть где почитать?


 Можно почитать здесь
http://news.liga.net/news/N1016917.html

----------


## Black_Shef

*Государство хочет видеть «айтишников» основными в экономике*




> Отрасль информационных технологий может стать основой экономического развития Украины в случае государственной поддержки. Такое мнение высказал вице-премьер министр Сергей Тигипко, передает «Интерфакс-Украина».
> 
> «Уже сейчас экспорт программного обеспечения из Украины достигает почти $1 млрд, ежегодно этот объем удваивается. Понятно, что при условии стимулирования со стороны государства IT-сфера вскоре может стать основой экономического развития страны», - цитирует пресс-служба вице-премьера его выступление на заседании рабочей группы по развитию IT-сектора.
> 
> По мнению Тигипко, развитие сектора информационных технологий в стране следует начинать с перестройки системы подготовки специалистов.
> 
> В ближайшее время по поручению вице-премьера рабочая группа должна подготовить концепцию развития отрасли, по которой будет сформирован план конкретных действий.


 Источник
http://proit.com.ua

----------


## Black_Shef

*Налог на ПО возвращается*




> *Янукович наградил «айтишников» ещё не забытым налогом*
> 
> 
> Президент Украины Виктор Янукович подписал изменения к Налоговому кодексу, согласно которым возвращается НДС для разработчиков программного обеспечения и других услуг по информатизации.


 http://proit.com.ua/news/soft/2011/06/10/164538.html

----------


## lexar

> собтвенно сабж:


 Собственно, дурь.
И такой в любом направлении можно найти тоннами.
Пока закон не принят - всё лажа.
Даже первое чтение в парламенте ни о чём не говорит - на последнем чтении закон может выглядеть неузноваемо.
И даже принятый закон - не конец. Есть ещё вето президента.
Закрыть же free lаnce просто не реально.
Можно отсюда работать на любую компанию мира и хрен кто что проследит.

----------


## Fallout

> Собственно, дурь.
> И такой в любом направлении можно найти тоннами.
> Пока закон не принят - всё лажа.
> Даже первое чтение в парламенте ни о чём не говорит - на последнем чтении закон может выглядеть неузноваемо.
> И даже принятый закон - не конец. Есть ещё вето президента.
> Закрыть же free lаnce просто не реально.
> Можно отсюда работать на любую компанию мира и хрен кто что проследит.


 Работать то можно, бабло как вводить непаливно и без особых потерь?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

через дебитную карту

----------


## Fallout

> через дебитную карту


 Тогда зачем открывают СПД ? :smileflag:  Неужто думаешь что только ради трудового стажа?

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

я не знаю зачем, я не открывал и не планирую

----------


## Fallout

> я не знаю зачем, я не открывал и не планирую


 Ну наверно для того чтоб компетентные органы не спросили почему это так много бабла регулярно поступает на украинские счета а в налоговой декларации ничего такого нету

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

не уверен что СПД можно получать бабло из-за границы, да и не регил ибо новую мзду могут ввести
получай на карту и не парься)

----------


## Fallout

> не уверен что СПД можно получать бабло из-за границы, да и не регил ибо новую мзду могут ввести
> получай на карту и не парься)


 Пока еще могут. И как бы серьезно нарушать закон и не парится тот еще призыв. Оно конечно пока еще не так часто чтоб нужные инстанции этим серьезно занимались, моряков к примеру сильно не жмут, хотя нужные бумажки складируются но ходу им не дают. Когда то и виндовс пиратка никого не смущал на любом месте, сейчас же почти все организации ставят лицензию. 
К примеру сейчас стремно соглашаться по объявлению настроить комп незнакомым людям с установкой пиратского ПО, хотя совсем недавно еще за такое брались не раздумывая. Риск попасть хоть и не велик, но он есть, и приятного тут мало

----------


## Dimash

Fallout

Боже упаси получать на счета СПД или частные украинские счета деньги из-за границы. Все деньги перечисляются на иностранные дебетные карты Mastercard выданные какой-либо иностранной финансовой компанией (не банком, открывать счета за границей незаконно). Например Payoneer

Вывесьти все можно через Банкомат и все легально. Ну а доходы СПД на едином налоге подтверждать документами не нужно, соответственно доход в книгу учета доходов и расходов ты можешь записать любой.

----------


## Dimash

to Paradise_Jewelry 
Это смотря сколько ты зарабатываешь, когда будешь покупать машины и квартиры и будешь хотеть иметь вклады и получать кредиты, вот тут будет интересно.

----------


## Paradise_Jewelry

я не буду тут брать кредиты под эти проценты по любе) а на квартиру и так накопил) и на машину тоже если нужна будет)

----------


## Прoхожий

> ... частные украинские счета деньги из-за границы


 Ну, пока что я не слыхал чтобы банки обязали быть налоговыми агентами - теоретически прослеживается, где-то страшный дядька точит зуб, но много лет немало людей так живут.

----------

